# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Στερεά/Κεντρική Ελλάδα/Εύβοια > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Λαμίας >  Αράχνες πιάσατε εδώ μέσα...

## Petros

Καλησπέρα σας,
Σπουδάζω ηλεκτρονική στη Λαμία
Είχα ξαναψάξει το θέμα αλλά χωρίς αποτέλεσμα παλιότερα.

Θα μπορούσα να επικοινωνήσω με κάποιον (αν έχει μείνει κανένας) γιατι με ενδιαφέρει πολύ και θα ήθελα να ασχοληθώ να μπω κι εγώ στο δίκτυο;

----------


## mikemtb

εδω ειμαστε φιλε μου!!

----------


## Petros

έφτιαξα στο wind τον κόμβο 70, μένω σε μια πολυκατοικία, αλλά είναι λίγο γούβα το σημείο...
Βγάζω τίποτα ή με την γλύκα θα μείνω;


(Στην διπλανή ταράτσα από την πολυκατοικία μου έχει έναν ιστό με καναδυό πανελάκια οπότε πιθανότατα να υπάρχει κι άλλος ασυρματάς δίπλα...)

ΥΓ: θα μπορούσαμε να κανονίσουμε κάποια συνάντηση;

----------


## mikemtb

> ΥΓ: θα μπορούσαμε να κανονίσουμε κάποια συνάντηση;


 ναι, αθηνα ερχεσαι?

----------


## Petros

Αθήνα Σπάνια... Κυρίως Λαμία και πότε πότε Θεσσαλονίκη...

----------


## NetTraptor

*Athens* Wireless Metropolitan Network  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Petros

> *Athens* Wireless Metropolitan Network


Αρχική>Forum>Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα>Στερεά/Κεντρική Ελλάδα/Εύβοια>Ασύρματο Δίκτυο *Λαμίας*>Αράχνες πιάσατε εδώ μέσα...

όχι;  :: 

Οπως είδα και στο wind http://lwmn.awmn.net/ υπάρχει μια μικρή κοινότητα, αλλά δεν έχω καταφέρει να βρω σημεία ζωής...

----------


## ipduh

δοκίμασες το "Αποστολή μυνήματος" σε κανα πράσινο και κανα κίτρινο; 
πχ http://lwmn.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=27
εγω θα έστελνα μυνηματα μεσω wind σε ολους τους πρασινους 3 ειναι ολοι νομιζω και μετα τους κιτρινους ( τους βλέπω - δεν τους βλεπω )
κάποιους θα βρεις ... μην πτοείσαι

----------


## Petros

δοκίμασα και αναμένω...

----------


## klarabel

Είχα έρθει στην Σχολή σας την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα και εντυπωσιάστηκα απο την υποδομή και την οργάνωση σε σχέση με άλλες αντίστοιχες.
Το πιό πιθανό είναι να βρείς εκεί μέσα υποψήφιους και ορεξάτους να στήσετε κάτι. 
Καλή επιτυχία ....

----------

